
SSDs have a 'bleak' future, researchers say - rnicholson
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9224322/SSDs_have_a_bleak_future_researchers_say
======
rorrr
The stupidity of this article will be more visible, directly proportional to
the time since its publication.

